# Boat ground



## natetrack (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey guys, working on the wiring on my boat and have everything figured out except one thing. Do i need to run a ground wire from the battery ground to the hull of my boat, like grounding the frame on a truck?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dreadinger (Jun 5, 2008)

Negative.. Hahah 

You would not want to ground anything to the boat


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree!


----------



## Ouachita (Jun 5, 2008)

Everything should be grounded back to the negative on the battery. The easiest way is to run a heavier gauge wire to a terminal block and run all your grounds to the block. Grounding to the boat will cause electrolysis which will eat away the aluminum.


----------



## natetrack (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, I plan on running a large gauge to a terminal block, but wasn't sure if i needed the frame ground. Makes sense now. #-o


----------

